# 2009 AGA International Aquascaping Contest



## viktorlantos (14 Sep 2009)

Just seen this yesterday on aquaticplantcentral. Looks like we've got some extra days to complete our tanks. 

"Hello Aquascapers,

Good news!! The Aquatic Gardeners Association has decided to extend the deadline for this yearâ€™s aquascaping contest until the end of September. So, if your tank is not quite ready yet, then you have a couple weeks more to prepare them for entry in the contest. As in yearâ€™s past, please visit the Aquatic Gardeners Associationâ€™s website for rules and regulations (http://go.aquaticplantcentral.com/?id=6 ... ers.org%2F). A number of entries have already been received and Iâ€™m sure that they will be as impressive as previous contests. So, finish up the last minute details and get those tanks in the contest.

Kind Regards,
Bailin Shaw
Contest Chair"

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... ntest.html


----------



## Themuleous (15 Sep 2009)

Nice one! (not that I have anything to enter!)

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Sep 2009)

Nice one! Thats a bonus for me, although my entry has very few plants


----------

